# Petzl Tikka XP 2?



## kinkbmxco (Oct 5, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## kinkbmxco (Oct 5, 2009)

*Petzl Tikka XP 2 Runtime*

Hey, I am relatively new to this scene, I should probably hide my wallet and run...
Anyways, I just purchased a Zebralight H501W and had a chance to test it out this weekend and it was great! I spoke with a friend of mine who just picked up a Petzl Tikka XP 2 so I checked out the specs and the runtimes seem unreal... According to the REI website, at 60 Lumens it runs for 80 Hours, and in its economy mode runs for 160! Comparing this to my Zebralight or my princeton Tec, my runtimes are pathetic. Is this accurate? Can 3 AAA's really last that long with that sort of output? My Princeton Tec EOS II is rated at 50 lumens for 1 hour and 11 hours on the lowest setting! Please educated me!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP 2 Runtime*

Please don't post 2 threads about the same topic. I'm merging them.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 5, 2009)

The Tikka XP (2) doesn't have a regulated output, it's diminishing slowly - so it has very long runtimes, but with declining output. The PT EOS is regulated so you get "guaranteed" 50 lumens for 1 hour and then the output will go down slowly.
So it's definitely not 60 lumens for 80 hours. It may still light after 80 hours but with maybe 1 lumen .
You can see a "discharge" graph of the old Tikka XP version here:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/petzl_tikka_xp.htm
Also advertised as 60 hours on high, but the output is 50% already after 4 hours.


----------



## kinkbmxco (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for that explanation Daniel! Sorry about making 2 threads, I didn't read the part about the moderators having to Okay the new topics so I thought I accidentally didn't submit it!


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Nov 1, 2009)

Just picked one of these up. 

Here's the bottom line before you read-on.... If I didn't have a $40 credit at a local store I wouldn't have picked one up. Now that I've had a chance to use it I would honestly say that I would NOT recommend purchasing one. 

The GOOD:


Small form factor
Built in whistle
Red LED
easy access to Battery Compartment

The BAD:


Red LED is overpowered and kills night vision. this could be remedied with a diffuser like the normal LED.


The Pulse Width Modulation on the low setting is the WORST i have ever seen. :green: :sick2:


3xAAA ... 'nuff said.


No Rubber O-ring

The KNIT-PICKY 


Plastic on plastic ratcheting/ tilt.
Lack of last mode memory
The low battery light seems oddly placed in the front. You cannot see it unless the light is shining in your face.

OVERALL:
I'm still waiting to see how the supplied batteries perform before posting photos, but I'd say this light could use some improvement, While it is definitely smaller than the previous Petzl Tikka XP, I think the previous version might have been a better light. The low mode is bright enough for reading but the PWM may be too low of a frequency for those sensitive to flickering lights. The Red LED will probably remain a novelty until I can find a way to diffuse the light.


----------



## Magnumpy (Nov 1, 2009)

I got one of these a little while ago. it's brighter than my old Black Diamond Spot and generally better all around. couldn't comment on battery life as I only use it for short periods. but I've been happy with it overall, it's an improvement over the Spot.


----------



## tnuckels (Nov 1, 2009)

*Beautifully-Stupid*, do you have one of the old Tikka XPs for comparison, or just know about it from past experience?



beautifully-stupid said:


> The BAD
> 
> Red LED is overpowered and kills night vision. this could be remedied with a diffuser like the normal LED.
> 
> ...


So, the diffuser is only as wide as the main LED? I thought this was just the tab that you used to slide a full sized diffuser over the entire lens.

PWM on the old Tikka XP was not bad, and I am sensitive enough to have retired a new Fenix L0D-CE because I couldn’t stand the pulse rate. Is it worse than on the old model Tikka XP?

AAAx3 has never bothered me as much as some.

I recall reading that the front end of the light is sealed off from moisture, but that they did away with the rear battery compartment seal and put in stainless steel contacts to keep them from rusting.



beautifully-stupid said:


> The KNIT-PICKY
> 
> Plastic on plastic ratcheting/ tilt.
> 
> ...


If you’re concerned over the “plastic on plastic” from a durability standpoint, you needn’t be. I’ve had my old model Tikka XP for somewhere in the neighborhood of 4-5 years, use it all the time, and the ratchet still works fine.

Last mode memory would be handy.

Low battery placement doesn’t make much sense, now that you mention it.



beautifully-stupid said:


> OVERALL
> I'm still waiting to see how the supplied batteries perform before posting photos, but I'd say this light could use some improvement, While it is definitely smaller than the previous Petzl Tikka XP, I think the previous version might have been a better light. The low mode is bright enough for reading but the PWM may be too low of a frequency for those sensitive to flickering lights. The Red LED will probably remain a novelty until I can find a way to diffuse the light.


I agree that the old model Tikka XP was possibly a better design. For each improvement they made on the new model it seems they removed a feature that the old one had. I actually purchased two of the old model lights and did the P4 mod for this very reason. As long as the old model was out and for as much hoopla as Petzl made about the 2009 lights, I’m afraid it may be a long wait to see any fixes implemented.


----------



## Seb71 (Nov 2, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> So, the diffuser is only as wide as the main LED? I thought this was just the tab that you used to slide a full sized diffuser over the entire lens.


The plastic diffuser covers both LEDs (white and red), but it is clear plastic over the red LED (except a very small area at the edge nearest to the white LED).


----------

